# Chevy Interior Trim Kit



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

So Chevy has Interior Trim kits listed on their website but says that they are black. However, a quick Google search reveals that they are Brushed Aluminum. Of course, there aren't any closeup pictures. Has anyone taken the plunge and ordered these, or got them straight from the factory? I would like to see some pics of these critters.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NO, but $200.00...can you say Black Vinyl


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> NO, but $200.00...can you say Black Vinyl
> View attachment 215570


A bit steep for sure, but it might be worth ~150 to me as long as it isn't Piano Black.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought a kit like this for my 2000 Infiniti G20t when new.

Looked good and worth the $$$. Just make sure that when you place the pieces in place, it's exactly where you want it to be....because it's not coming off.

WOOD DASH KIT FOR CHEVY CRUZE 2016-2017 ( FITS 8 INCH SCREEN) | eBay


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> WOOD DASH KIT FOR CHEVY CRUZE 2016-2017 ( FITS 8 INCH SCREEN) | eBay


so 90's !


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Bluman said:


> so 90's !


Did you ever hear the expression, "whats old is new again".


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That price is about on par with the gen 1 and the Optic Check pattern offered to give the non LTZ trim the same upper and lower center console pieces. I think sourcing the piano black form the Premiere would be better or same price. Vinyl is also anther option as stated above. I did that in my Gen 1 and about to do that in my current car.


----------

